# www.myspace.com/joshsawleyphotography



## Joshley (Feb 22, 2007)

Have a look at my little sit ive set up.
cheers,
Josh


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 22, 2007)

First of all, it should be illegal to use myspace as a tool for a use such as this and second of all, 'your' site is disgusting. The cyan friggin hurts. I'm not joking. I had it open for maybe 2 seconds. It's crap and you should create your own site outside of myspace. 

I absolutely hate it when people use myspace for a company site. IT'S NOT DESIGNED FOR THAT. Just look at it, it&#8217;s a personals site! Would you advertise for your buisness in a little personals ad in the newspaper? No. &#8220;New photog seeking ppl (555) 555-5555&#8221; It's an instant turn off REGARDLESS of who you are. I would personally be ASHAMED to use myspace to promote myself.



Myspace is a pain in the ass to navigate and if you don't use it often, than it's harder than hell to get where you want to go, and when you do find out where to go, you need to make your own lousy account. If a photographer links me to his/her site, they best be a reincarnation of Ansel Adams for me to create an account just to view their images. 


Just flat-out lousy and half-assed, I dont' care if you say "but myspace is free and millions of people look at it" It's still awful.


----------



## Joshley (Feb 25, 2007)

OK,
When i can afford to set up a proper website i will but at the moment i am content with what i have done so far even though i agree it is nothing special.


----------



## djtyrrell (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok i think that comment was a ...little...bit harsh...beggers can't be choosers and you have to make do in like with what you got, so if that all you have go for it and give it your all. HOWEVER i do have to admit the cyan does hurt the old eyes a bit, depends on what kinda of effet you are going for.

Going for classey i would go for something like black with white writing or a soft colour. Going for something more funky i would stick to brighter colours but make the page less "busy" your eyes can get a bit lost in what to look at.

However i think its a good start, i'm 19 and no what its like to not be able to afford to get a web site, so i have a few sample pics that i have printed out and i give to family members and friends to spread the word might be an idea for you. 

Stu


----------



## mortallis288 (Feb 28, 2007)

there are tons of free web making sites, they arent the best in the world but something like freewebs.com would work better then my space. i agree myspace is not the place to promote business


----------



## Olympus8MP (Feb 28, 2007)

zenfolio.com is awesome and relatively cheap. $25 for one year, and if I give you my referral , you get $5 off, so it only costs you $20. You get 1 gig storage per year and a very nice looking website. Check mine out for an example. http://wdimaging.zenfolio.com


----------



## losttravelerfl (Mar 9, 2007)

sw1tch was way overboard.  The truth is, I make fun of myspace too, the design of that thing makes me shudder.  But some huge companies use myspace to promote themselves.  All of your eggs in a myspace basket?  Of course not, but if people see it, like the pictures in there, and it brings in a customer on occasion, go for it.  sw1tch may never be one of your customers, but maybe a few of the millions of users that don't hate it will be.


----------



## uberben (Mar 9, 2007)

Sw1tch needs to take a chill pill. He is just angry I guess. Let me know if you want some help with a really cheap effective webpage.


----------



## theusher (Mar 13, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> First of all, it should be illegal to use myspace as a tool for a use such as this and second of all, 'your' site is disgusting. The cyan friggin hurts. I'm not joking. I had it open for maybe 2 seconds. It's crap and you should create your own site outside of myspace.
> 
> I absolutely hate it when people use myspace for a company site. IT'S NOT DESIGNED FOR THAT. Just look at it, its a personals site! Would you advertise for your buisness in a little personals ad in the newspaper? No. New photog seeking ppl (555) 555-5555 It's an instant turn off REGARDLESS of who you are. I would personally be ASHAMED to use myspace to promote myself.
> 
> ...



:hail:Someone finally sums up my feelings about myspace in less than 1000 words.


----------



## DeLeon (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know if I would use Myspace as my only web site, but I dont see anything wrong with having a myspace page as sort of an online business card. Sure you have to have an account to view photos, but if they are on your page, they probably already do. I would definitely try to get a regular web site up pretty soon, and maybe have a few blurbs about your business on your myspace and then link to your regular site from there.


 I don't post on this forum often, and I'm starting to remember why I had a bad taste in my mouth from this site before.


----------

